# Jaric to Cavs for Gooden?



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

You guys hear anything about this on your end?

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...leveland_tv_station_gooden_swapped_for_jaric/


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Ya ****in right...

Jaric and Wilcox for Gooden?

I'm done with the Clips for this year if Dunleavy made a move like that.


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

Doesn't make much sense to me, either. Just wondering if there's any news of it on your end, or if someone in Cleveland is making up stuff since Saras seems to leaning towards signing with the Jazz. 

Would it make more sense if the Cavs sent Snow as a backup for Livingston as part of the deal?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

u want Snow? he does nothing, NOTHING and you want him here? . . . this trade makes sense, Jaric for Goods . . then we just trade Wilcox to a team that needs a big man for a point, Royal Ivey from the Hawks, s&t for Brevin Knight in Charlotte, s&t to Washington for Steve Blake, there are a lot of options, so bring in goods, and trade wilcox for a point


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Not a bad deal as long as with the deal we get a backup PG, or are assured of getting a back up PG another way.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

This is a horse**** deal if we give up Wilcox as well... Im sorry but why throw in a player for absolutly nothing?

We could just match Jaric, therefore we should only trade Jaric for Gooden if we make this deal.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I dont mind wilcox for him straight up, and we give em a pick or something to even out sallaries.. But Jaric and Him.. Thats pretty lame. He's a great rebounder and defender, but we dont have a hole in the position he fills...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TucsonClip said:


> This is a horse**** deal if we give up Wilcox as well... Im sorry but why throw in a player for absolutly nothing?
> 
> We could just match Jaric, therefore we should only trade Jaric for Gooden if we make this deal.



I could live with that.. Id rather pawn off Wilcox though if possible.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Call me crazy but i think its a good deal Gooden was a pretty much a 15-10 last yr wich is way more than what Wilcox did Not mention Chris offcourt issues, Now getting Snow thats not cool at all cause his contract but other than that I like Gooden.  :cheers:


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

If the Gooden for Jaric trade goes through, we won that deal if we can also trade away "Mr.357" some where else fora backup for Livingston, probably a sign-and-trade for Earl Watson. Gooden is WAY better all-round than Wilcox is. Jaric would probably be a bust down there because a lack of defense where Eastern Conference is stack with better PGs than him if he starts (Marbury, Billups, Kidd, Gordon, Hinirich, Arenas, Iverson, etc) & also is injury-prone.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

If its Jaric and Wilcox for Gooden, I think yall got jipped.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I read its Jaric/Wilcox for Pavlovic/Gooden.

That, I like. Pavlovic can do a bit of everything on offense, and is only 22. He's had two years of experience adjusting to the NBA and America, and the talent is there. He could be ready to take off.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I agree with you guys if the deal is Wilcox and Jaric for only Gooden, I wouldn't like it. If both Wilcox and Jaric are delt a PG/G has to be returned to the Clippers in some shape or form.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i read somewhere it was Jaric + Wilcox + Bobcats 2nd for Sasha(Pavlovic) + Martynas + Goods


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Stat time:

Gooden
23 years old
6-10, 243 lbs

Last year: 14.4 points, 9.2 rebounds, in about 30 mpg
Career: 12.9 points, 7.5 rebounds, in about 28 mpg


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Another europe player. I would like to see what he can do because he hasn't had a chance in Utah & Cleveland.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> i read somewhere it was Jaric + Wilcox + Bobcats 2nd for Sasha(Pavlovic) + Martynas + Goods



If that is true, it doesn't make much sense. The Clippers still don't get a backup PG/G which they really need. Unless there is a 3rd team involved.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

THe Clips arent getting a PG in any deal with Cleveland, so its no different than any of the other proposals.

But, what it does do is give us more money. We get Marko's restriced # off the books, along with Wilcox's salary, and bring back Gooden, who makes about the same as Marko has tied up right now. So we'd be cutting Wilcox's lotto salary, and taking back Pavlovic's late first. We'd probably save 2mill or so, giving us 10mill for a point guard.

Not that we'd use all that but, Damon anyone?


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

The Cavs doesn't have a backup PG. Wagner is a free agent, Snow is useless cap wise & Harris was waived.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Weasel said:


> If that is true, it doesn't make much sense. The Clippers still don't get a backup PG/G which they really need. Unless there is a 3rd team involved.


True But i think a backup PG can be add via FA and that deal where we receieve Martynas i like it a lot


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't believe the Cavs can trade Martynas since he was originally traded from the Magic to the Cavs.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

draft rights, he has not signed yet . . has he?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Weasel said:


> I don't believe the Cavs can trade Martynas since he was originally traded from the Magic to the Cavs.


Thats would be interested to know


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

wtf is going? Instead of strenthen number 1,2,5, we're strengthen 3,4. Gooden plays like an idiot.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

So does Wilcox.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ok i just looked up the remaining fa's open who are pointguards

T. Lue, E. Watson, B. Knight, C. Duhon, J. Pargo, J. McInnis, D. Wagner, D. Armstrong, J. Barry, D. Jones, T. Best, D. Dickau, E. House, S. Blake

so if we lose Jaric, i'm sure we'll sign one of these to come back Shaun up, and since gooden can play some SF, Q will be the backup SG and some @ sf . . so if we have one of those backing up shaun, q @ sg, gooden and q splitting time at sf, gooden at pf and zeljko/mikki @ c . . i like this team


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The deal would clear up some money but it would be risky because the Clippers don't know that they can pick up a quality FA PG/G.


----------



## Zinger30 (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't think that would be a very good trade at all.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

swift88 said:


> wtf is going? Instead of strenthen number 1,2,5, we're strengthen 3,4. Gooden plays like an idiot.


An idiot that can rebound like few in the league can.

Also an idiot, that scores more, rebounds more, blocks more, drops more dimes, blocks more, steals more, turns it over less, and has more range on his J than Chris Wilcox(based on similar PT). Thats an upgrade to this team.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

RD said:


> An idiot that can rebound like few in the league can.
> 
> Also an idiot, that scores more, rebounds more, blocks more, drops more dimes, blocks more, steals more, turns it over less, and has more range on his J than Chris Wilcox(based on similar PT). Thats an upgrade to this team.


I agree, gooden is a vast improvement over wilcox.

But i dunno if it's worth it at the expense of jaric, who is probably gonna be superior to anyone we replace him with at the 1/2.

All i really see us doing is filling a need at the forward spot, while creating a need at the guard spot.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

leidout said:


> I agree, gooden is a vast improvement over wilcox.
> 
> But i dunno if it's worth it at the expense of jaric, who is probably gonna be superior to anyone we replace him with at the 1/2.
> 
> All i really see us doing is filling a need at the forward spot, while creating a need at the guard spot.


Just sign Damon Jones..


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

The rumored Marko Jaric sign-and-trade involving the Cavaliers is fictional, a league source said. 

The rumored deal had the Los Angeles Clippers signing Jaric and sending him to the Cavaliers, along with power forward Chris Wilcox, in exchange for power forward Drew Gooden. 
The source said there's no truth to the rumor. 

The Cavaliers are in the market for a point guard and are very interested in the 6-foot-7, 217-pound Jaric. They also don't have the necessary salary-cap space to sign Jaric, who wants a contract starting around $5 million a season. The only way to acquire Jaric would be a sign-and-trade.

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=14910979&BRD=1698&PAG=461&dept_id=2184 8&rfi=6


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Odd the that this turned out to be a false rumor since it was getting so much heat from Cleveland.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Maybe because it was only Cleveland.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mecca said:


> Maybe because it was only Cleveland.



Maybe but the OC Registar dropped the news first, if I remember correctly. But they could have caught wind of it from Cleveland.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

IIRC the new did drop here, and then the Cleveland people ran with it.

Doesnt make it anymore credible.

But, if there is a ST with Cleveland, Gooden is the only player that can make it work. Its the only player good enough and with a close enough salary.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Why would the Clippers want Gooden? He would cry just as he would in Cleveland about playing time. Gooden can ONLY play PF and Elton gets 35 mins a game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Maybe but the OC Registar dropped the news first, if I remember correctly. But they could have caught wind of it from Cleveland.




actually if u should remember correctly i made this up and told u first :angel: lol


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> actually if u should remember correctly i made this up and told u first :angel: lol



This is true, qrich1fan tells me and bam the next day it is everywhere.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Just sign Damon Jones..


Offensively they're different, but more or less equal. 

But marko is still a superior defender, i really can't think of any other all around players that are available.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

There's no way Elgin would do this trade. Wilcox arm compares to Gooden's is like a man and a boy. Plus his game is way more polished and doesn't try anything funny.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, trade talks might heat up again now that Saranus has signed with the pacers. Cleveland should be stepping up their pursuit of jaric now.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

RD said:


> An idiot that can rebound like few in the league can.
> 
> Also an idiot, that scores more, rebounds more, blocks more, drops more dimes, blocks more, steals more, turns it over less, and has more range on his J than Chris Wilcox(based on similar PT). Thats an upgrade to this team.


 
Chris Wilcox
Los Angeles Clippers
Position: C
Height: 6-10 Weight: 235
College : Maryland '04
Player file | Team stats
2004-05 Statistics
PPG	7.9
RPG	4.2
APG	.7
SPG	.48
BPG	.44
FG%	.514
FT%	.611
3P%	.000
MPG	18.6

==
PPG 14.4
RPG	9.2
APG	1.6
SPG	.94
BPG	.93
FG%	.492
FT%	.810
3P%	.179
MPG	30.8


An idiot because he thinks he can do things that he can't. Of course Wilcox can make Gooden's J if he taken them. Gooden is a PF with no low-post move, he is a 6-10 SG wanna be, with no handle. Giving Wilcox the same minutes he will output better stats than Gooden and stay within his position, maybe he can't make FT but again he sticks with his position.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Good post Swift, Clips fans know what Wilcox can do when given minutes.

It would be one thing if was given 30 minutes and did nothing, but when he was getting 30 minutes he was around 17 and 7, I'll take that all day.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I was thinking about it and why and the hell would the Clippers do a deal with DANNY FERRY. They shouldnt want to help him in anyway possible.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

swift88 said:


> An idiot because he thinks he can do things that he can't. Of course Wilcox can make Gooden's J if he taken them. Gooden is a PF with no low-post move, he is a 6-10 SG wanna be, with no handle. Giving Wilcox the same minutes he will output better stats than Gooden and stay within his position, maybe he can't make FT but again he sticks with his position.


1. No, Chris Wilcox can NOT make the J's Gooden makes. Wilcox simply has no jumper. It's not an issue of taking it at all. 

2. Look at the FG % numbers. For a guy who plays on the perimeter, and doesnt have a good J, he shoots DAMN good. 49% from the field is awesome, especially when you say he strays on the perimeter too much.

3. Again, it is NOT an issue of playing time. Thats such a lame cop out and there is absolutely NOTHING to support that. When Wilcox started for the Clips, he averaged 6 rebounds in 30 minutes. Clearly, his lack of rebounding is NOT because of a lack of PT. HE's simply just not good at it. He can't play defense either.

Ill give Wilcox the fact that he's a better offensive player, but not by much. Gooden is on a completely different world than WIlcox as a rebounder though. It's not even a comparison. Neither play defense.

WIlcox would be lucky to end up being as successful as Gooden is when he moves on elsehwere. Gooden is a proven, very good NBA player. All Wilcox is is physical talent with upside, with no desire to do anything but score.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Ad nauseum for a trade that's not gona happen...

Why don't we shift to another scenario that's not gona happen and talk about trading Jaric, Ross, and Wilcox for TD?


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

It is a relative subject.

People continue to make ridiculous claims overrating one of our own in Chris Wilcox. 

He's not as good now as people like to believe. He's got a ton of potential, but that doesnt mean much to what he is on the floor right now. And thats what we are talking about at this point.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Gooden being traded is also not 100% out of the question. But with us signing rebraca, and possibly moore, i dont see the clippers getting another front court guy unless they do not sign moore. Even with trading wilcox, thats too much money of the salary cap devoted to the front court.


----------

